# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  GTA shqiptare

## eno84

*Kam degjuar qe ka dale nje version i GTA-se me rruget e qyteteve te ndryshme te Shqiperise. A ka ndokush ndonje link nga ku ta shkarkojme??*

----------


## frank001

ajo qe mendo ti eshte gta 4 ne te cilen ben pjes nje serb i cili vret nje shqiptar etj. por jo rruget e shqiperise. kshu jane hapur fjale por nuk eshte e vertet. perssonazhi kryesor ne kete loje mund te veshi bluza me flamurin e shqiperise d.m.th shqiponjen

----------


## Gerdi

eshte nje loje qe eshte mod i GTA 3 faktisht qe quhet GTA Tirana po nuk kam par ndonje rruge te shqiperise gjat lojes edhe pse shum pak e luajta. Link shkarkimi nuk besoj te gjesh shiko neper videotekat e tiranes

----------


## gigabyte

Për kete GTA 4 shqiptare nuk kam degjuar ende

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

As une,..........

----------


## Gerdi

nuk eshte katra eshte mod i GTA 3 sic e thash. GTA e pare 3D qe zhvillohet ne liberty city me personazh tommy verveceti

----------


## Slimshaddy

Nejse mer ca del knej ne shqiperi vetem ca te marrim nga te tjeret neve se gjo vet s'po mund bejm. As lojra ne shqip spo gjen kjo osht ma e keqja te gjitha i ke ne gjuhe te ndryshme. Edhe vetme nji videotek te madhe ka Tirana ket Videoteka Universal.Shpresojm mos naj dit na del naj fat  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje: .!

----------


## eno84

*une po them per ne internet po u gjet, sepse dhe universal me torrenta  e rapidshare punon*

----------


## Gerdi

torrent sbesoj ta ket ber njeri upload sepse eshte ber ne shqiperi si loj. Persa i perket e di qe videoteka number 1 ne tirane e ka. mos gabohem kan dhe nje filial ne fier dhe duhet ta ken dhe aty.

----------


## ali-likova

GTA Vice City ne gjuhen shqipe eshte por mo me rruget e ndonj qytetti te shqipris jo , por me ruget univerzale te gtas VC 
Kaloni mir

----------


## smokkie

> *universal me torrenta  e rapidshare punon*


Ata te Universal kane vajtur per lesh per mendimin tim.
Une vajta nje dite ti pyes nese kane World of Warcraft dhe me tha nje shites aty qe nuk e kane por nese dua mund te ma gjejne per 400 lek...dhe zinte be qe ishte origjinale dhe qe mund ta luaja pa problem me internet !
Pirateria eshte e stermadhe ne Shqiperi.
Po mendohem ti spiunoj keta te Universal se dhe keshtu nuk behet..shesin lojra me 400 lek qe i marrin ne rapidshare dhe kur vjen puna 50% nuk jane te mira sepse nuk i testojne!
DO TI SPIUNOJ

GTA ne Shqip nuk kam degjuar dhe nuk me intereson fare..

----------


## frank001

ku do i spiunosh mer. ne policin e tatimeve. hahaha  :buzeqeshje:  ne shqiperi la pirateri sepse nuk ka polici te merret me ate pune. ti shif punen tende e leji tjeret te punojne. po nuk te pelqeu universal ik ke vidioteka sa te duash. ti them une po deshe. ku do kesh warcraft e  ca te duash me 200 lek cd dhe dvd lojra e filma e i ke te testuara te gjitha. klm

----------


## dak2

ajo  getea shqipetare eshte shum e vjeter te pllisteshen 2 ato ja fusin  :rrotullo syte:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> ajo  getea shqipetare eshte shum e vjeter te* pllisteshen* 2 ato ja fusin


Ca eshte kjo gjeja??? :i kryqezuar:

----------


## DiAbLo-KiNg

> Ca eshte kjo gjeja???




Play Station  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Gordon Freeman

Kjo po flitet shum,edhe kam ni qe osht ne prishtin dmth GTA Prishtina asht bo si ne qytetin e prishtines  po tipat veq i kan bo vizatimet e lojen nuk e kan bo se ska kapacitet per loj kshtu qe asht fake pra ska me ndodh ndoshta me vone...

----------


## MAJDI

meqe na qenka kjo loja poa na thoni   linkun ku ta shkarkoj hahaha po vetem foto beni ju se loja ne 2050 del ????????????

----------


## Gjinokastra

> Kjo po flitet shum,edhe kam ni qe osht ne prishtin dmth GTA Prishtina asht bo si ne qytetin e prishtines  po tipat veq i kan bo vizatimet e lojen nuk e kan bo se ska kapacitet per loj kshtu qe asht fake pra ska me ndodh ndoshta me vone...


Montim shumë i bukur ! Bëj edhe një për Tiranën të lutem ?!

----------

